#  Der kleine Patient >   Cavernom im Ponsbereich >

## sanneundnico

Hallo an alle hier, 
ich suche dringend ..... eigentlich alles ..... über cavernome im Ponsbereich bei *KINDER*.
Mein jüngster Sohn ist 6 Jahre alt. Seit August 2007 wissen wir, daß er ein eingeblutetes Cavernom im Ponsbereich hat. Zur erneuten MRT Kontrolle im November mußten wir leider hören, daß es erneut zu einer Einblutung gekommen war und sich das Cavernom vergrößert hat. Nun haben sich die Neurochirurgen doch zu einer baldigen OP entschlossen (geplant ist Januar 08). Diese OP ist jedoch von der Gefährlichkeit sehr hoch, so daß noch nicht entgültig geklärt ist, wer diese durchführen wird. Eine OP im benachbarten Ausland steht noch zur Diskussion.
Leider kann ich nichts finden, was die Erkrankung bei Kindern beschreibt. Alle gefundenen Info`s handelten sich um Erwachsene. 
Ich möchte daher alle bitten, mir hier oder per email Informationen zukommen zu lassen, was dieses Thema angeht.... oder adressen mitteilen, wo ich vielleicht etwas finden kann. Dies wird an der Situation natürlich nichts ändern.... jedoch würde es mich sehr beruhigen - auch wenn mir durchaus bewusst ist, daß solche Erkrankungen nicht nur positive Ausgänge haben. Jedoch garnichts zu finden, macht mich ganz verrückt.
Bitte schickt mir alle eure Info´s.. sortieren tu ich dann und melde mich zurück. 
Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008..... Susanne

----------


## lucy230279

hallo susanne, 
herzlich willkommen im forum. kann dir da leider net weiterhelfen, aber es findet sich bestimmt jemand. 
hab dein thema mal verschoben.
gern kannst du auch noch im nachbarforum www.elternfragen.net nachfragen. vielleicht gibts da schon erfahrungen durch andere eltern. 
drück euch auf jeden fall die daumen, dass alles gut geht.

----------


## sanneundnico

hallo lucy,
vielen dank für die nachricht. hoffe sehr, daß sich jemand findet. 
viele grüße          susanne

----------


## StarBuG

Schau doch mal hier:  http://www.med.uni-marburg.de/stpg/u...cavernome.html 
Ich denke nicht, dass sich Cavernome im Kindesalter von denen bei Erwachsenen unterscheiden. Lediglich der geringere Platz im Kinderschädel kann schneller zu Problemen führen, wenn es zu Blutungen kommt.
Aber ich bin leider auf dem Gebiet absolut unerfahren. 
Auf jeden Fall drücke ich dir und deinem Sohn ganz fest die Daumen, dass alles gut geht. 
Liebe Grüße und viel Kraft 
Michael

----------

